

Iran sends Monkey, Mouse, Turtle and Worms in to Space - shanelja
http://news.sky.com/story/1043897/iran-space-monkey-primate-sent-into-orbit

======
ville
Monkey News reported about that a couple of years ago already:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QrOTwAmto>

~~~
shanelja
Oh, sorry, I just got the link from a friend and thought it was a pretty cool
title.

